

Blogpress SEO is Malware - trickjarrett
http://mtekk.us/archives/enemy-of-the-spammers/blogpress-seo-malware/

======
bl4k
I love how instead of getting to the crux of the argument (ie. this thing is
malware) his first point is about how the malicious code does not use unique
function names that could possibly collide with other code.

damn geeks.

~~~
pak
Most malware is written with hilariously bad coding style. I found it amusing
that he claimed the fun_ prefix can be "used to denote a quantity is a
function in some programming styles", despite this being irrelevant in PHP
because function identifiers can never also be variables (all variables start
with $).

------
trickjarrett
For the record, I got wind of the link from Matt Cutts' twitter feed.

